# Controlar una matriz de leds



## Bubus (Ene 27, 2007)

Digo por ejemplo digamos que quiero controlar una matriz de 20 x 3 de leds, osea que lo que escribas en el cuadro de texto te apareciera en la matriz

osea quize implementar el circuito pero vi que era algo complicado por que puse algo asi como un multiplexor y un flipflop por cada led, digo para que estuvieran cambiando de uno a uno, no hay otra forma mas facil?


----------



## jalva (Ene 27, 2007)

Si en la solucion que buscas puede ir un Pic te recomiendo:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/sertopar/index.htm


----------



## Bubus (Ene 28, 2007)

Pues un pic tambien estaria bien, pero tu pagina no me aparece, no tendras de casualiad un diagrama por ahi, esque yo de pics no se casi nada


----------



## joga (Mar 4, 2007)

visita la  pagina  http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/  y en cuanto lo de los pics , no creo que te salves ya que al menos para mi es la solucion mas factible. tambien por ahi he visto que algunos lo han hecho usando el puerto paralelo pero en lo personal me parece un desperdicio teneruna pc manejando un dysplay de leds


----------



## kanoppero (Jul 19, 2009)

Buenas. Estoy intenando hacer una matriz de led de 6x7.  el uso final es que debe solo mostrar la letra "E" pero, como es un proyecto deberia hacer el barrido completo tanto vertical como horizontal. ahora esto debe hacerse sin pic o micro. puede ser con multiplexores, demultiplexores, flip flop. espero me ayuden y si pueden postearme un esquematico del circuito seria mejor. gracias


----------

